# Guppies!



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys! it's been forEVER since I was on here, I feel bad haha. Anyway, I got some guppies yesterday, and it appears that one looks slightly pregnant? Unless I'm completely crazy.  that was the best shot I got out of like 40.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

How pretty  I'm not great with livebearers but if its pregnant, I'm guessing very slightly. 

ps welcome back  i followed your massive spawn log last year! How did those babies wind up? And your baby too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

It might just be because she's young, but that does look like she's expecting. She'll probably only have a couple 3-5, but the next time she will have more.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks guys! Theres a yellow girl i got too (i didnt ask for specifics, just grabbed some haha. Shes a lot more fat than the other girl is lol. Still have all my cultures tho so im prepared  really miss fish breeding! All the bettas i raised are amazing, sold all except 7, 4 girls and two boys. Their dad passed away about a week ago though, battled with dropsy for two weeks! He was a serious fighter lol. My baby is doing great though! Shes 15 months old now, running, not walking lmao. Shes huge, 30 lbs and literally half my height (im 5'1"). When i get on a computer, ill post some pics


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great! I just had a little girl too, she's 10 months old now. O.O They grow so quickly!!! 

Once the guppy you posted gets a little more mature, she'll start having 20 or more fry. The fatter one will probably have hers in a week or so, keep watch when she sticks around the heater and doesn't eat much, she'll be giving birth soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww!! Whats her name?!  Pictures! haha. Here's my kiddo

















Here's more guppy shots


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

She's such a love! Too cute! What's her name??? <3

My little girl's name is Chiara.  here are some pictures.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aaaaaaaah shes so adorable!!!! <3 Think her eyes will stay blue?


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks! It looks like it! It's gotten more blue since birth actually. It's crazy! My mother says it's because my great grandmother was a blue eyed gypsy from spain. Lol. So it's in my genes, and my husband's mother has blue eyes.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oooh good chance then!  lets hope! Ariannas dad and i both have green eyes so we were pleased to see she had blue


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Awe what pretty girls  glad they're doing so well! Sorry to hear about your betta father dying though. I've lost three bettas this week, and one more has also been fighting dropsy. I'm worried i will havr to let him go soon.

To be on topic-ish (though i'd love seeing more pics of babies too!) , I think i notice a sort of dark spot near my female swordtail's abdomen when she's pregnant. I've never seen fry though, I've got lots of fish that like eating everything with my livebearer types.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oooh good chance then!  lets hope! Ariannas dad and i both have green eyes so we were pleased to see she had blue


 She's very pretty!!! You don't think hers will change to green? Even if they do, she's stunning.  



djembekah said:


> Awe what pretty girls  glad they're doing so well! Sorry to hear about your betta father dying though. I've lost three bettas this week, and one more has also been fighting dropsy. I'm worried i will havr to let him go soon.
> 
> To be on topic-ish (though i'd love seeing more pics of babies too!) , I think i notice a sort of dark spot near my female swordtail's abdomen when she's pregnant. I've never seen fry though, I've got lots of fish that like eating everything with my livebearer types.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! They are gorgeous! 


As for your pregnant swordtail, you can buy a breeding trap if you think she's close, when she has the babies, they're drop down to the bottom where she or anyone else can't eat them, then take her out and take the birthing portion out and they babies will have a safe place to swim about until you have another tank/or netted/divided section for them ready. You can tell if she's not eating, and hanging around the heater or away from other fish that she's close. Same as with the guppies! Congrats!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks you two for the help AND compliments haha. Not sure if Ariannas eyes will stay, I think they will by now, I think they usually change around 9 months. As for the guppies, I do hope they're expecting haha, I looove genetics, and I've missed fish breeding. The yellow guppy was kinda alone a lot of the day, she stayed away from the others. Doesn't look ready to drop though, maybe she's just a weirdo hahahaa


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

That's how I feel about Chiara's eyes, she's almost 11 months old now and they haven't changed. Lol. 

As for the yellow guppy, she is tiny and young, so she won't show too much until after the first batch of fry. I have a blue girl I got about 2 weeks ago, and I could only see a tiny gravid spot. Well she had 4 fry. Lol. Now she's pregnant again (they can get pregnant with another batch, while they're still carrying one) and she's HUGE!  I do use the fry to feed my betta though. They are just store bought guppies so their lines are crossed a lot. I used to have red moscows, and kept their line pure and didn't feed them to anyone. But these, I feel will just overpopulate if I don't.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha they really are the rabbits of the fish world, arent they? Weird they can store the sperm for later, glad we dont do that lmfao!!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh god. that'd make for interesting episodes of like, Maury and Jerry Springer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh geez! I don't even want to think about that!!!!! I still haven't been able to sleep through the night. Lol. I couldn't imagine having another. O.O 

Did you guys know that it IS possible to be pregnant by two men at once? There's a very tiny window to it, but it's possible! Crazy!

Sorry, I know a LOT of useless information. Don't know why, but that's what seems to soak in.  BTW I'm befriending you guys.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lmaooo oh man, maury and jerry springer sounds like a nightmare hahaha. I have heard of twins having two different fathers, thats sooo strange. I hold really useless info too, and i forget the important stuff LOL. Yay new friends!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

^-^


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Heres a video i took earlier, trying to get pics of fast moving pregnant guppies is a pain lmfao. http://static.photobucket.com/playe...eautifulBetta/20130726_103614_zps7c7c3091.mp4


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

BABIES!!  Two of them haha, thats all I've found so far.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay! She looks like she's still got a bit in there. Can they get through the bottom trap of your breeder? She might be eating them. Good luck!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They can yeah unfortunately. I didnt even know she had they, until i went downstairs and noticed they were hangin out by the trap where the other fish couldnt get them. I didnt even know she was in labour lmao. So i threw her in the trap in case she had anymore through the night


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG I found three more!! They were hanging out in the back when I fed the rest of the fish. They were hanging out and sharing good with one of my betta females. HANGING OUT. I must've bred some really chill or motherly fish lol. So confused as to how they didn't get eaten.


----------

